# Anybody Ice Fishing?



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

personally, I dont ice fish.. but lots do around here....


A friend built an ice shack frame totally out of PVC... Then he just attached insulating styrofoam sheets to the sides using 'pull ties', added a plywood floor and a troff on the floor where he's cutting a trench into the pond - w/chainsaw... Add a little door and its done.. 

Looked like a decent low cost setup...
It was cheap to make and easy to put together...


he's using it to fish smelts... 

anybody ice fish out there? What are you fishing for?


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

It hasn't stayed cold enough around here yet. We need temps in the 20's for about a month to get good ice. Whe the ice is good the fishings generally good too.


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

I have always thought ice fisherman had to be the most dedicated sportsman out there.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I dont know Johnyray, Yes they go out in freezing temps.. but ice fishing consists of basically using a drop line... not much sport in that... 
I just thought they like to drink more....:cheers: 
or they hate their wifes more...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I've never understood that! Why would anyone fish for ice when you can make it in most icemakers or cut some out of the lake.:lmao:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I've never understood that! Why would anyone fish for ice when you can make it in most icemakers or cut some out of the lake.:lmao: *


Argee, its really tough ice fishing in the summer


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

*Does this count as Ice Fishing??*

I've been Salmon fishing here in Puget Sound when it was so cold, windy and snowing that ice formed on the eyes of my fishing rod, my reel, my beard, gloves...Brrrrrrr. But we got a few!

Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I've never understood that! Why would anyone fish for ice when you can make it in most icemakers or cut some out of the lake.:lmao: *


:ditto: i have to agree with Argee if i want to fish for ice i go to the freezer and dig around in the ice bucket and get ice.:smiles: :lmao: 
Jody


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

around here most people don't but when it gets cold we race on the ice on friday the truck whats plows the snow off the ice feel in they tryed to pull it out they ripped the roof off it and the hooks whats can hold 20 tons bent it was a site to see


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *around here most people don't but when it gets cold we race on the ice on friday the truck whats plows the snow off the ice feel in they tryed to pull it out they ripped the roof off it and the hooks whats can hold 200 tons bent it was a site to see *


wow, was the driver of the plow truck ok? so now its there till spring?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

no they got it out in after 5 hours


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

People at work must be icefishing --- the whole datacenter is closed today in corporate St Louis......guess the ice has made travel to the office too difficult.... 

Andy


----------

